# Christian Persecussion Middle East,



## Lowjack (Jan 2, 2016)

https://youtu.be/ByZbenlX8I8


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 2, 2016)

We get it from all sides in the middle east.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 2, 2016)

What Christian Question was he asking ?

He looked more like a Reporter to them and he Chose the worst Sect to talk to .

Now what would happen if the KKK came to harrass Christians coming out of a church ?

FYI- The Chassidim won't even talk to other Jews , who do not dress like them.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 2, 2016)

These poor messianic Jews live under persecution in Israel.


----------



## apoint (Feb 21, 2016)

The hate comes from the devil that blinds people to think they are doing good. Thing is the Jews wont murder you like the mooslims do.


----------

